# Eid al Adha



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The Eid al Adha festival will begin on 6 November and last for four days. Government ministries will be closed for this entire period. The Embassy will be closed on 6, 7 and 8 November.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

In fact, technically it starts on Saturday the 5th, this is the day of the big slaughter...no further comment, and supposed to end on Monday the 7th, but the private sector has given another day, being the 8th, because the 5th was on a Saturday. If it was not on a weekend day there would be 3 days. The Government employees tend to take the entire week, on average.


----------

